# What is aplix fastening?



## Lol78

What is aplix?
Which are the best fasteners?
I have put some nippas in my basket, can I use these to tighten or secure nappies with say aplix or popper fastening?


----------



## sezzlebum

if you have aplix or poppers you wont need the nippers

aplix is basically velcro

everyone has their own preference to fasteners chick x


----------



## Lol78

Thank you sezzlebum.
I was just wondering if velcro was more adjustable than poppers?
I'm just going to try a few and see what I prefer.


----------



## sezzlebum

with aplix you can usually get a better fit, 
i prefer poppers now but when aimee was smaller i used aplix.
good idea to try a few diff types :)


----------



## thelilbump

yea as said aplix is just velcro - sometimes it's called hook and loop too. You can't say 'velcro' because it's a brand. As sez said you don't need nippas if there are aplix or popper fastening. I don't mind either fastening tbh but do agree you can get a better fit with aplix because it's easy to adjust.


----------



## princessellie

you deffo get a better fit with velcro but poppers look nice for longer whereas velcro can go grey and get bits stuck in it etc, i always get velcro though

x


----------



## Lol78

thelilbump said:


> yea as said aplix is just velcro - sometimes it's called hook and loop too. You can't say 'velcro' because it's a brand.

I thought that it was velcro, but when I looked it up it said hood and loop which I'd not heard of and that's what confused me!
Thanks - I'm feeling kind of stupid now!!


----------



## thelilbump

bit of good old sellotape fixes the threads in aplix!


----------



## thelilbump

Lol78 said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> yea as said aplix is just velcro - sometimes it's called hook and loop too. You can't say 'velcro' because it's a brand.
> 
> I thought that it was velcro, but when I looked it up it said hood and loop which I'd not heard of and that's what confused me!
> Thanks - I'm feeling kind of stupid now!!Click to expand...

haha you;re not at all :hugs: i beleive it's called hook and loop because if you look quite closely it is actually thousands of little hooks and loops that attach together :flower:


----------



## princessellie

yeh the hard side is the hook and the soft side is the loop lol

i might try that with sellotape on my velcro, i usually sit for hours pulling all the little bits out :dohh:

i have too much time on my hands obv lmao

x


----------



## Lisa1302

I still call it velcro!
Its like lots of people refer to vacuum cleaners as Hoovers!

Apparently velco are very touchy on the use of their brand name...:shrug:


----------



## princessellie

i call it velcro, habit...i actually do use real velcro on my nappies though haha

x


----------

